# Looking to make new friends im Auckland



## sheffield76 (May 11, 2012)

Hi

I will be moving to Auckland in 8 weeks time and was looking to make new friends, meet up with people when I get there. 

I am 36 years old and come from Sheffield in the UK. In my spare time I enjoy playing sports, going out to bars and clubs, and am also looking forward to exploring NZ. If anyone would like to chat online, maybe meet up when I arrive in Auckland, feel free to drop me a line. 

Thanks, Mark


----------

